# Mud Minnows



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Are they any good for trout freelined like shrimp? That's all I can find for sale and I ain't got time in the mornings to catch croakers.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes. I've caught a number of trout while fishing for flounder with mud minnows


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you freeline them over deeper(20ft) water like croakers or are they a bottom thing.I've never used em.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A six pound trout was weighed in last year in the GCKFA Spring tourney = caught on a bull minnow while flounder fishing. I've caught plenty of trout on them.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

scott44 said:


> Can you freeline them over deeper(20ft) water like croakers or are they a bottom thing.I've never used em.


The last big trout I caught was on a free lines bull minnow so yes free lining them works fine, but I can't say I've done it a whole lot


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Good enough for me gentlemen!Thnx...I'll get a dozen and shrimps,sounds like big trout know what they are! For some reason I associated them with bottom fishing.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

do u mean tigers or bulls both can be sold as mud minnows and it depends where u fish clean water like destin they are not a great bait for trout but psj apalach and the whole big bend they are great tigers are better on sand and grass and bulls are better around mud and oysters 
tiger










bull


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> do u mean tigers or bulls both can be sold as mud minnows and it depends where u fish clean water like destin they are not a great bait for trout but psj apalach and the whole big bend they are great tigers are better on sand and grass and bulls are better around mud and oysters
> tiger
> 
> 
> ...


My bad(maybe),,,might be bull minnows,I saw em at the bait shop in mobile,folks use them for flounder.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> My bad(maybe),,,might be bull minnows,I saw em at the bait shop in mobile,folks use them for flounder.


more than likely they are bull minnows... that's what most shops carry... you might get to occasional stripped killifish (tiger) but more often than not it'll be bulls... great live bait for all kinds of inshore fish...


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish the sound at night around lights with a fee-lined bull or tiger. Use a light #2 hook w/ 10# FC leader. That should answer your question.


----------

